# -



## jw (Nov 3, 2011)

-


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 3, 2011)

Didn't we just talk about this on the phone, Josh?  

Nice talking with you today, brother.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Nov 3, 2011)

I am quite interested in hearing the answer to this polity question from my covenanter brethren, if you don't mind indulging me.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Tim (Nov 3, 2011)

Would someone care to paste these instances? I am aware of differences between the Testimony and Confession, but haven't seen them all laid out in front of me.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 3, 2011)

thread closed?


----------



## TexanRose (Nov 3, 2011)

Tim, when I was in the RPCNA and inquired about the differences, the minister there said that there are two: 

Firstly, they reject part of the section about the civil magistrate, namely the part that reads "yet he hath authority, and it is his duty, to take order, that unity and peace be preserved in the Church, that the truth of God be kept pure and entire; that all blasphemies and heresies be suppressed; all corruptions and abuses in worship and discipline prevented or reformed; and all the ordinances of God duly settled, administered and observed. For the better effecting whereof, he hath power to call synods, to be present at them, and to provide, that whatsoever is transacted in them be according to the mind of God."

And secondly, they reject the prohibition of a man's marrying his deceased wife's sister.

If I've misrepresented something, someone feel free to correct me.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 3, 2011)

I inquired...

Exceptions are permitted. For example, some of our Pastor / Elders are taking exception to allowing women deacons. Whether or not the exception is permitted or not depends upon the Presbytery's ordination committee (I am not sure Ordination committee is the proper term). The exceptions are recorded in Presbytery minutes.


----------

